# post pics of your locust or cricket homes/tubs



## tropicaljoey (Feb 27, 2013)

if anyone has any pics of there locust or cricket houses then post some pics, if u dont have any then take some pics! please


----------



## tropicaljoey (Feb 27, 2013)

anyone????


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## JonnyFrilledDragonLawson (Oct 26, 2012)

nice idea with the live plant.. do they lay in that too?


----------



## tropicaljoey (Feb 27, 2013)

tomcannon said:


> image


Very nice setup that, the plants in there look mint, have they been breeding?


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

tropicaljoey said:


> Very nice setup that, the plants in there look mint, have they been breeding?


Do you mean it looks mint or looks like mint?! It is mint... As in the herb mint! How confusing! 

Yeah, breeding away however I think I'll be changing the plastic lay bucket back to glass jars I used to use, seem to had a better result with them, guessing its down to temps.


----------



## tropicaljoey (Feb 27, 2013)

tomcannon said:


> Do you mean it looks mint or looks like mint?! It is mint... As in the herb mint! How confusing!
> 
> Yeah, breeding away however I think I'll be changing the plastic lay bucket back to glass jars I used to use, seem to had a better result with them, guessing its down to temps.


I mean it looks mint haha as in good  glass jars probably work better to be fair, they like laying they eggs in deep substrate, iv got locusts but they are too small to breed, they have about 2 or 3 moults to go yet I think, not sure how long it will take but hopefully not long haha, want to breed mealworms to for my tarantula and bro's gecko but heard they smell which puts me off haha


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

tropicaljoey said:


> I mean it looks mint haha as in good  glass jars probably work better to be fair, they like laying they eggs in deep substrate, iv got locusts but they are too small to breed, they have about 2 or 3 moults to go yet I think, not sure how long it will take but hopefully not long haha, want to breed mealworms to for my tarantula and bro's gecko but heard they smell which puts me off haha


Well in that case it looks mint and it is mint! Lol, I often throw in random herbs I have going, coriander, parsley, mint etc. 

That plastic lay box is a good 8" deep so isn't the depth that's the issue, I'm not entirely sure why but I know the glass jar was better. 

It will take about a month for them to become adults at the right temp then another week or two to mature and start to breed.


----------



## tropicaljoey (Feb 27, 2013)

tomcannon said:


> Well in that case it looks mint and it is mint! Lol, I often throw in random herbs I have going, coriander, parsley, mint etc.
> 
> That plastic lay box is a good 8" deep so isn't the depth that's the issue, I'm not entirely sure why but I know the glass jar was better.
> 
> It will take about a month for them to become adults at the right temp then another week or two to mature and start to breed.


Wel it's mint both ways haha 1 month isn't too bad I suppose, they keep dying tho, I have about 1or 2 or 3 deaths every couple of days and today I noticed 5 dead, I dot know why though, is it normal for this to happen?


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

tropicaljoey said:


> Wel it's mint both ways haha 1 month isn't too bad I suppose, they keep dying tho, I have about 1or 2 or 3 deaths every couple of days and today I noticed 5 dead, I dot know why though, is it normal for this to happen?


Hhhmmm, no to be honest! You do get the odd death but that seems excessive. I haven't cleaned them out for coming up a month now, starting to stink so it'll be this weekend, anyway, I checked for dead today and could only see roughly 7, granted there will be a few out of view, I've removed a couple that were easy to reach but I estimate about 10-15 in a month.

What's your setup, temps, feed etc?


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

JonnyFrilledDragonLawson said:


> nice idea with the live plant.. do they lay in that too?


Sorry, just seen this. They probably would do but its removed after a day or two at most as its devoured! :lol2:


----------



## Stewart Killen (Apr 15, 2013)

http://m1298.photobucket.com/albumview/albums/stewartkillen/20130418_213006_zps08cff19f.jpg.html?o=0

Going to use soil when i see adults develop


----------



## tropicaljoey (Feb 27, 2013)

tomcannon said:


> Hhhmmm, no to be honest! You do get the odd death but that seems excessive. I haven't cleaned them out for coming up a month now, starting to stink so it'll be this weekend, anyway, I checked for dead today and could only see roughly 7, granted there will be a few out of view, I've removed a couple that were easy to reach but I estimate about 10-15 in a month.
> 
> What's your setup, temps, feed etc?


It's at room temperature and I feed them bug grub and lettuce and they have bug gel, egg crates to


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Stewart Killen said:


> image
> 
> Going to use soil when i see adults develop


Image hasn't worked pal. 



tropicaljoey said:


> It's at room temperature and I feed them bug grub and lettuce and they have bug gel, egg crates to


Aaah, there's a few reasons why. Firstly they can't digest food properly at room temp, you will need to use overhead heating. I'd suggest a bulb and you want temps of 30-32c. Secondly I wouldn't feed lettuce, its too watery and can cause issues. Grass and leafy greens, watercress, rocket, spring greens, kale, etc are the best, you can they use bug grub or just bran as well. I personally wouldn't bother with water gel, more trouble than anything and not necessary, they get their moisture from their veg. Plenty of branches and things to hang off to moult properly.


----------



## Stewart Killen (Apr 15, 2013)

Think its fixed and il need to get a lamp too then thanks


----------



## tropicaljoey (Feb 27, 2013)

tomcannon said:


> Image hasn't worked pal.
> 
> 
> 
> Aaah, there's a few reasons why. Firstly they can't digest food properly at room temp, you will need to use overhead heating. I'd suggest a bulb and you want temps of 30-32c. Secondly I wouldn't feed lettuce, its too watery and can cause issues. Grass and leafy greens, watercress, rocket, spring greens, kale, etc are the best, you can they use bug grub or just bran as well. I personally wouldn't bother with water gel, more trouble than anything and not necessary, they get their moisture from their veg. Plenty of branches and things to hang off to moult properly.


Hmm not sure what to do then, didn't know it would be this much effort


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

tropicaljoey said:


> Hmm not sure what to do then, didn't know it would be this much effort


Its worth it in the long run, I rarely have to buy locusts now, maybe 100 every couple of months, I feed off most young to my rankin's and adults to my beardie. Its pretty much self sufficient with the occasional top up now and again. So then the only live I buy is about £20 a month on calci worms, mealworms, silkworms and butterworms.


----------



## tropicaljoey (Feb 27, 2013)

tomcannon said:


> Its worth it in the long run, I rarely have to buy locusts now, maybe 100 every couple of months, I feed off most young to my rankin's and adults to my beardie. Its pretty much self sufficient with the occasional top up now and again. So then the only live I buy is about £20 a month on calci worms, mealworms, silkworms and butterworms.


Ye true, would I need to hang the headlamp over or can I have it shining into the tub? And they're in a big forage box other holes in the lid is that enough ventilation?


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

tropicaljoey said:


> Ye true, would I need to hang the headlamp over or can I have it shining into the tub? And they're in a big forage box other holes in the lid is that enough ventilation?


A picture would help. I really wouldn't shine it into the tub through the plastic. You're asking for trouble there and it would have minimal effect. You can cut a large section of the lid out, replace it with mesh and then place a dome fitting on top of the mesh so the bulb shines down through the mesh.


----------



## Ribbens (Aug 4, 2010)

Ive just started trying to breed locusts and made a few initial mistakes so I too have lost quite a few. Biggest problem for me was moisture. I had them in a huge big tub with just a heat mat, they would congregate on the mat and seemed to be doing ok with several moulting out to adults but with a very high mortality rate. Their tub was always soaking. I had bug jelly for water which i have now taken out. They seem to produce alot of moisture, and poo ! I feed them mostly Spring Greens and they have oats/bran/ground dog kibble dry food but not sure they eat it.

I have put them in a mesh topped tub now and it is staying drier and they are now mating so hopefully they will lay. From 100 I only have about 20 left. I still have just a heat mat but I think they would do better with a lamp? Question is, is feeding them and spending on electricity worth it when you can just buy them in and let others do the work?


----------



## tropicaljoey (Feb 27, 2013)

tomcannon said:


> A picture would help. I really wouldn't shine it into the tub through the plastic. You're asking for trouble there and it would have minimal effect. You can cut a large section of the lid out, replace it with mesh and then place a dome fitting on top of the mesh so the bulb shines down through the mesh.


i will try to post a pic later o my tub to show u what it looks like, i will have a look at some heat lamps and see how much they are and try and get a cheap one and i will stop feeding them lettuce to, i will buy some kale, do they like rocket? we always have plenty of that in the house


----------



## tropicaljoey (Feb 27, 2013)

Ribbens said:


> Ive just started trying to breed locusts and made a few initial mistakes so I too have lost quite a few. Biggest problem for me was moisture. I had them in a huge big tub with just a heat mat, they would congregate on the mat and seemed to be doing ok with several moulting out to adults but with a very high mortality rate. Their tub was always soaking. I had bug jelly for water which i have now taken out. They seem to produce alot of moisture, and poo ! I feed them mostly Spring Greens and they have oats/bran/ground dog kibble dry food but not sure they eat it.
> 
> I have put them in a mesh topped tub now and it is staying drier and they are now mating so hopefully they will lay. From 100 I only have about 20 left. I still have just a heat mat but I think they would do better with a lamp? Question is, is feeding them and spending on electricity worth it when you can just buy them in and let others do the work?


sounds like ur doing pretty good with urs, and if u work out how much locust tubs are and how many you get i think its cheaper when u get em breeding coz u will have an endless suply really and food is only cheap :2thumb:


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Cleaned out the tank today so it now looks like so...










Also check out my thread on the 'Hoover Pooter', the link is in my sig. Its a quick and efficient way of getting all your locusts out of your tank with minimal escapees. Comes in very handy.


----------



## tropicaljoey (Feb 27, 2013)

tomcannon said:


> Cleaned out the tank today so it now looks like so...
> 
> image
> 
> Also check out my thread on the 'Hoover Pooter', the link is in my sig. Its a quick and efficient way of getting all your locusts out of your tank with minimal escapees. Comes in very handy.


Looking good!! I myt get myself a Hoover pooter, it takes me about 15 mins to get the locusts out haha! It's a nightmare, would I need a proper headlamp for my locusts or would I be able to use a lift with a hot bulb, got a lamp that gets pretty hot and would work great and saves me buying a heat lamp, what do u think ??


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

tropicaljoey said:


> Looking good!! I myt get myself a Hoover pooter, it takes me about 15 mins to get the locusts out haha! It's a nightmare, would I need a proper headlamp for my locusts or would I be able to use a lift with a hot bulb, got a lamp that gets pretty hot and would work great and saves me buying a heat lamp, what do u think ??


As long as it generates the correct temp it doesn't matter what bulb you're using. By 'heat lamp' do you mean a reptile specific spot bulb? They're exactly the same as a household spot bulb just with a higher price tag.


----------



## tropicaljoey (Feb 27, 2013)

tomcannon said:


> As long as it generates the correct temp it doesn't matter what bulb you're using. By 'heat lamp' do you mean a reptile specific spot bulb? They're exactly the same as a household spot bulb just with a higher price tag.


oh sound!! i thought that if u got a normal bulb then it wouldnt give the locusts the correct type of light haha, it gives off quite a lot of heat and will be cheaper than buying heat bulbs haha


----------



## tropicaljoey (Feb 27, 2013)

would i be able to feed my locusts rocket?


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

tropicaljoey said:


> would i be able to feed my locusts rocket?


Yup! :2thumb:


----------



## LeoBoris (Jul 21, 2012)

Sorry for jumping in mid flow and been a little bit of a newb..

I've just moved from crickets to locusts.
What is the best dry food to feed them and the best veg?
I always put in dry food and veg with my crickets but what have you's found to be the best? 

Cheers!


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

LeopardGeckoBorris said:


> Sorry for jumping in mid flow and been a little bit of a newb..
> 
> I've just moved from crickets to locusts.
> What is the best dry food to feed them and the best veg?
> ...


For dry just use bran, you can get big bags from holland and Barrett etc. for fresh veg I use rocket, watercress, dandelion, spring greens, kale, pak choi and grass. Simple but perfectly effective.


----------



## tropicaljoey (Feb 27, 2013)

tomcannon said:


> Yup! :2thumb:


That's great then!! I'm all set to go, I got a reflector bulb today for a lamp I have, all I need now if wire mesh for the lid  was gonna buy some more adult locusts but a bit expensive so I will stick with mine and see how they do


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

tropicaljoey said:


> That's great then!! I'm all set to go, I got a reflector bulb today for a lamp I have, all I need now if wire mesh for the lid  was gonna buy some more adult locusts but a bit expensive so I will stick with mine and see how they do


If you do decide to buy more dont get adults. You don't know how old they are and could be a week off dying and past breeding. Buy xl hoppers so they're one moult away from adults, within a week or two they'll be adults and will start breeding soon after. They'll also be a bit cheaper than adults.


----------



## tropicaljoey (Feb 27, 2013)

tomcannon said:


> If you do decide to buy more dont get adults. You don't know how old they are and could be a week off dying and past breeding. Buy xl hoppers so they're one moult away from adults, within a week or two they'll be adults and will start breeding soon after. They'll also be a bit cheaper than adults.


Okay chrer I will get xl ones  do you know a good place to get wire mesh from for the lid of the tank, I don't need a lot, its really dear on eBay and I onl want it to be fine


----------



## tropicaljoey (Feb 27, 2013)

tropicaljoey said:


> Okay chrer I will get xl ones  do you know a good place to get wire mesh from for the lid of the tank, I don't need a lot, its really dear on eBay and I onl want it to be fine


Cheers* I ment haha


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Model Wire Mesh - Fine Aluminium 20cm x 30cm A4 Sheets - Flat Packed - Free P&P | eBay

That should do the job, roughly the size of an a4 sheet. Large enough to stick a dome on, if you want a little larger there's plenty of different sizes on eBay. I don't think you'll get much cheaper anywhere else but its only a few pound.


----------



## tropicaljoey (Feb 27, 2013)

tomcannon said:


> Model Wire Mesh - Fine Aluminium 20cm x 30cm A4 Sheets - Flat Packed - Free P&P | eBay
> 
> That should do the job, roughly the size of an a4 sheet. Large enough to stick a dome on, if you want a little larger there's plenty of different sizes on eBay. I don't think you'll get much cheaper anywhere else but its only a few pound.


Found a a4 peice for like 4 quid  think I myt get that one, thanks for the help


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

tropicaljoey said:


> Found a a4 peice for like 4 quid  think I myt get that one, thanks for the help


The one I linked is £2.50!?


----------



## tropicaljoey (Feb 27, 2013)

tomcannon said:


> The one I linked is £2.50!?


on ebay? what is the name of the item i will have a gander at it


----------

